# Sinaloa?



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

A bit about me: I lived within 100 mikes of the border most of my life. My grandfather moved to Mexico in his 80s and passed away there in his 90s. My dad lives in Hermosillo. I lived in Baja for awhile but was trying to deal with -stuff- in the US at the same time and couldn't really straddle the two countries that well, so I came back to the states to get things in order. Now I'm giving serious consideration to moving back to Mexico, but this time I'm going to take my time, travel around, and find someplace I really like. Not that I didn't like Baja -- I might go back there, but I want to look at all my options. 

I prefer to be near the ocean, but I'm not a big fan of resort towns. I'd prefer a farming and fishing community without too many expats. No offense intended.

My question is, is there anyplace in Sinaloa I should check out? I know there are issues, but there must be communities that aren't as affected by cartel violence. I'm hoping to hear from some people who have experience there, not just people repeating the scary stuff I've already heard. I've lived in and traveled in some pretty violent places over the years, and I'm always careful -- just hoping to get an honest, informed assessment of the place.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

scm7675 said:


> I prefer to be near the ocean, but I'm not a big fan of resort towns. I'd prefer a farming and fishing community without too many expats. No offense intended.
> 
> My question is, is there anyplace in Sinaloa I should check out?


A few months ago I spent three days in Teacapán, at the southern tip of Sinaloa. On the end of a cul de sac, the only way to get there by land is a 25 km. drive south from Escuinapa, the only nearby town of any consequence, driving a narrow crummy highway through farms and cane fields. Very tranquil with a malecón, docks, and a fleet of large canoes for fishing and shrimping. It's on a protected harbor and mostly surrounded by Nayarit, only 300 meters away. Only thing is that some day they'll build a bridge and a road to connect it to Hwy 15 to exploit the tourist market which will change everything. But for now it seems idyllic.


----------



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you -- sounds like it's worth a visit.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

As a long-term part-time expat with permanent interests in Los Mochis, Sinaloa (my wife’s native hogar) I will throw in my 2 cents. Sinaloa is not near as hostile & life-threatening as often portrayed by the U.S. media BUT it certainly is not as safe, unblemished, & invulnerable as a travel agent might suggest marketing a beach vacation or train tour of the Copper Canyon. One would be well advised to completely avoid the back roads and hinterlands and exercise caution in unfamiliar territory. That said, its communities and residents are for the most part very hospitable, accommodating, & genuine.

The state has historically experienced comparatively high rates of intentional homicide (murder) but average or lower rates of other non-violent offenses such as property crime. I personally knew 2 individuals who met deliberate nasty fates, presumably due to illegal trafficking or related activity of some commodity or another. BUT, I know of no apparent innocent party/ good neighbor who personally, or even is aware of another, who has ever suffered any grievous violent injustice.

I love most all that Sinaloa presents. However, other than Mazatlan, it beckons upon expats who are more adventurous & unconventional in spirit and less "English speaking - expat community" oriented. In Los Mochis foreigners are ever present taking advantage of its robust economy or tours of the nearby Copper Canyon, yet I know of no other expat that has taken up official residence. Although many locals speak limited English, most are very forgiving & prefer taking the time to tutor me in my Spanish learning skills. 

To sum up Sinaloa, it’s problematic to marginalize a state that host both the Pacific coast and the rugged Sierra Madre with only 100 or so kilometers between them, outstanding sport fishing & duck hunting, fine arts, fresh seafood harvested daily, championship baseball, luxury resorts and golf clubs, and a regional micro-brewery that puts out some serious good IPA and Pale ale!


----------



## scm7675 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks so much. That's just the kind of insight I'm looking for. Sitting here in the snow, the Sinaloa coast is sounding better and better.

For a wildlife/ecology nut like me it's a fascinating area too.


----------

